# long week finally over



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow this was a long week, last saturday i started my 6 pack captains license course and today i took all 4 test n passed them so as soon as i get done with my paperwork i will be an offcial USCG captain, cant wait, im super excited, and i recomend everyone do it because you will learn a ton of information you will never learn other wise 
glad its over now, no more stress, i got gray hairs now n im only 20


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Super sweet man! Where did you take it? How much did it cost?

Congrats to you on passing!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the class was held as sands ocean club,(right down from apache pier) and it was held by seaschool,(www.seaschool.com) i think, it was 495dollars n i reccomend them over anyone, they give u their test which counts for the coast guard test so they teach right to the test, great class n teacher, learned a ton


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats, so what are the benefits of becoming an USCG captain?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

KT_UMCP said:


> Congrats, so what are the benefits of becoming an USCG captain?


You can be a charter captain.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Many congrats on your achievement, bmcox86...*

*Way to go!*


----------



## RedskinDon (Jun 12, 2006)

*bmcox86 Check your pm's*

nm


----------

